# My Barracks : dream come true!!!



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi guys, just thought I'd share some pictures of my barracks which are near completion now, all thats needed is abit more decor. lol. 

Here's a few pictures of the barracks & some bettas. I have 27 compartments in totally, all fish have 12ltrs (3 gallons) each. 

Tanks
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/051.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/050.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/052.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/053.jpg

Piping
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/054.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/055.jpg

Almost complete
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/001.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/006.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/003.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/002.jpg

Fish
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/010.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/009.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/008.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/007.jpg

Hope u like... :lol:


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

AWESOME! Do you breed and sell?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

3rd picture under "fish", the Betta on the right is AMAZING! <3


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I do breed, but I've spent most of my time getting this up & running to free space to set up spawns. Now this is almost done, I will be breeding in the next few weeks, providing no set backs....

Thanks, that one on the right is actually a dargon, the picture quality is abit rubbish so cannot make out his bright colouring.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

do you seperate the tanks yourself?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I got your number when you get your next spawn


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh wow! Love the orange! <3


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

No the tanks were custom made, my design, & a friends friend from work made them for me at discount price!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

damo2904 said:


> No the tanks were custom made, my design, & a friends friend from work made them for me at discount price!


Looks great! Very professional.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow.. they're amazing. Stuff like this makes me want to get into breeding! But I bet it cost a lot even at a discount.

You have some very lucky fish


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish pet stores kept bettas like this 

Amazing!! *stalks*


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, I'm shamelessly jealous right now.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing. I wish I had the tim, space and money to do that.
Aren't you afraid that they'll jump tanks though? Do you put something to cover the tanks?


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I cover the tanks overnight & keep them open in the day to air, they were open for the purpose of pictures. 
Thanks for your comments guys, I'm very pleased with it. 
It did cost abit, I aint gonna lie, but you have to spend abit if you want it done properly.....lol


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOWOWOWOWOWOW ! that makes me so jealous!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Nice ! I appreciate how you give the bettas a plant


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am drooling all over my keyboard. Take your gorgeous bettas away and don't show them to me again.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Wonderful! Super setup for so many fish! <3


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

this looks awesome! so jealous. hmm... i think i will make this my goal to have someday. even if i never decide to breed. it would just be amazing to have a wall of my bettas. :]


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I want.:-D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think every betta owner and breeder would love to have this set up, and if we stick to that dream, all of us will have one at some point haha This is amazingly well done, very clean. Love it!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazing setup! Your boys are rather pretty. I think most of us would like a setup like this as it means we could rescue and buy tons of bettas. Do you have a fish room? Or do these tanks just adorn your house?


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well it's kind of a fish room / spare bedroom. Whoever stays has to sleep with the fish...lol.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have more pictures of your fish room in general?


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow. I love that you give them room, and some sort of hiding place. Most breeders just use a plastic tub. I'm not comlianing about other breeders; what are you gonna do with 50 fish that want to kill eachother? But that's a nice setup.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

damo2904 said:


> Well it's kind of a fish room / spare bedroom. Whoever stays has to sleep with the fish...lol.


:lol: I'd certainly be willing to stay there! Lucky guests!! They get a room adorned with beautiful fish.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't finished with decor in the tanks yet, I will be adding more. 
I will aim to get some more pictures soon as. 

shadowpony....breeding is something seperate to this, this is just for my adults. I have seperate facilities for breeding & keeping fry. I usually sell them once old enough & keep the ones I like if i have room other than in breeding set ups. I keep all my bettas seperate.... including females as I find females do better seperate than in a sorority. 
Fry i sometimes keep in tubs until get too large for tubs.


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

Where did you get all those little tanks? Seems like something I want to do.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

*New Pics, mainly of my bettas...*

More pictures....of some bettas. Enjoy! :lol:

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/011.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/010-1.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/009-1.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/008-1.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/007-1.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/006-1.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/005.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/004.jpg


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

damo2904 said:


> More pictures....of some bettas. Enjoy! :lol:
> 
> http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/011.jpg
> http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac154/damo2904/010-1.jpg
> ...


Where did you get the 3 gallon containers? And does the tank setup heat evenly? I wanted to do something like this and people say it wouldn't heat/filter right.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

They are not 3 gallon individual containers. It's is all one tank divided into sections & made out of glass which I had custom made for me.
Heating is controlled by the sump tank at the bottom.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

It is a beautiful set up. I would love to have something like this. 

One question though - the dividers between the tanks seem quite low. How do you keep them from hopping over into the partition next door?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's your spare bedroom? How do you expect guests to sleep when they have all those beautiful fish to look at?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so shamelessly jealous at the moment...I might actually be turning green! Beautiful! You are so lucky...I need something like that for all my adults. I have 4 divided 10gallon, 3 5gallons, 3 3gallons...so much space taken up...to have them all on one wall...drool...

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous dream fulfilled...and all your beauties as well!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

May I ask how long did it take you to complete your system? I'm still working on mind since last year. Haven't had the time to complete the piping filtration system, still trying to figure that out


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..that is incredible


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

It's taken me probably since the beginning of February, I think that's when I started to draw up the plans. Not long, only 4 months tops.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a gorgeous setup! 

Sleeping with the fishes, lol. Looks like a good way to sleep in this case.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice set up, you have some nice looking fish too!

What are the screens you are using in the flow-through areas between the compartments? 

My other question is: Are they removable for cleaning? Or permanent once installed?


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

I noticed some of them don't have any kind of decor or hides or plants in their cubes. Are you planning on adding some at some point or is there a reason those specific fish don't have any cover? I know my boy would probably go insane if he didn't have places to explore.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Partitions are glass. I use a sponge to clean now & then. 

With regards to decor, the set-up has only been up & running a week & haven't had time to decorate until today where I've spent £40 putting lots of artificial plants in there. Still wants some pots etc. 

More pics soon! :lol:


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

Those look soo great, but holy cow!!! how many betta are u planning on having?!?! 100?!?! thats a loooottt of fish food.....


----------

